# Collisions: XGL vs x11-server

## manuels

Moin zusammen,

da ich aus suspend2disk-Gründen vom nvidia- zum nv-X11-Treiber umgestiegen bin, möchte ich nun XGL aus dem XEffects-Overlay ausprobieren, bekomme aber beim installieren von XGL folgenden Fehler:

```
make[2]: Nothing to be done for `install-exec-am'.

test -z "/usr/share/aclocal" || /bin/mkdir -p "/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xgl-0.0.1_pre20070105/image//usr/share/aclocal"

 /usr/bin/install -c -m 644 'xorg-server.m4' '/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xgl-0.0.1_pre20070105/image//usr/share/aclocal/xorg-server.m4'

test -z "/usr/lib64/pkgconfig" || /bin/mkdir -p "/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xgl-0.0.1_pre20070105/image//usr/lib64/pkgconfig"

 /usr/bin/install -c -m 644 'xorg-server.pc' '/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xgl-0.0.1_pre20070105/image//usr/lib64/pkgconfig/xorg-server.pc'

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xgl-0.0.1_pre20070105/work/xgl'

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xgl-0.0.1_pre20070105/work/xgl'

ecompressdir: bzip2 -9 /usr/share/doc

rm: cannot remove `/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xgl-0.0.1_pre20070105/image//usr/share/man/man1/Xserver.1*': No such file or directory

>>> Completed installing xgl-0.0.1_pre20070105 into /var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xgl-0.0.1_pre20070105/image/

ecompressdir: bzip2 -9 usr/share/man

strip: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-strip --strip-unneeded

   usr/bin/Xgl

   usr/lib64/xorg/modules/xgl/libglxext.so

   usr/lib64/xorg/modules/xgl/libxglx.so

* checking 6 files for package collisions

existing file /usr/share/man/man1/Xserver.1.bz2 is not owned by this package

* This package is blocked because it wants to overwrite

* files belonging to other packages (see messages above).

* If you have no clue what this is all about report it

* as a bug for this package on http://bugs.gentoo.org

package x11-base/xgl-0.0.1_pre20070105 NOT merged

Searching all installed packages for file collisions...

Press Ctrl-C to Stop

^[[C

Exiting on signal 2

```

```
$ equery b /usr/share/man/man1/Xserver.1.bz2

[ Searching for file(s) /usr/share/man/man1/Xserver.1.bz2 in *... ]

x11-base/xorg-server-1.2.0-r3 (/usr/share/man/man1/Xserver.1.bz2)

```

Sollte ich da vorher x11-server deinstallieren - eigentlich nich, oder?

Tschö mit ö

Manuel

----------

## firefly

wiso verwendest du nicht AIGLX, welches in XOrg ab version 7.0 integriert ist?

----------

## manuels

Dachte immer AIGLX wäre nur für ATI -> Falsch gedacht.

Aber wenn ich den nv-Treiber lade, will er das GLX Modul nicht laden   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## firefly

XGL ist ein eigener XServer.

AIGLX ist in Xorg integriert.

XGl wird nur benötigt, wenn der graka treiber keine unterstützung für AIGLX hat oder man unbedingt XGL verwenden möchte.

Da alle Xorg-treiber, welche 3d unterstützung bieten, AIGLX unterstüzen ist XGL in deinem falle nicht notwendig.

hast du ein 

```
eselect opengl set xorg-x11
```

 nach dem wechsel gemacht?

wird bei dir auch das modul dri geladen?

```
Load  "dri"
```

----------

## manuels

sorry, lang nicht mehr gemeldet.

Ja, eselect hab ich ausgeführt und dri wird geladen:

```
$ grep -i dri /var/log/Xorg.0.log

        X.Org Video Driver: 1.1

        X.Org XInput driver : 0.7

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers//nv_drv.so

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) NV: driver for NVIDIA chipsets: RIVA 128, RIVA TNT, RIVA TNT2,

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable

```

----------

## AmonAmarth

ist nv nicht der 2d open source treiber von xorg?

du bekommst nur mit dem nvidia treiber dri und damit einen 3d beschleunigten desktop (XGL oder AIGLX)

----------

## manuels

achso, der unterstützt gar kein 3d  :Sad: 

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *manuels wrote:*   

> achso, der unterstützt gar kein 3d 

 

richtig!

du musst bei dir schon den nvidia treiber benutzen, dann teste erstmal ob du im normalen xserver dri hast....dafür gibts massig howtos!

danach kannste dich um aiglx/xgl kümmern

----------

## Finswimmer

 *AmonAmarth wrote:*   

>  *manuels wrote:*   achso, der unterstützt gar kein 3d  
> 
> richtig!
> 
> du musst bei dir schon den nvidia treiber benutzen, dann teste erstmal ob du im normalen xserver dri hast....dafür gibts massig howtos!
> ...

 

Wenn du eine Nvidia hast und die offiziellen Treiber nutzt, dann nimm bitte nich aiglx/xgl sondern mach es direkt:

http://wiki.gentoo-xeffects.org/NVidia

----------

## musv

 *firefly wrote:*   

> wird bei dir auch das modul dri geladen?
> 
> ```
> Load  "dri"
> ```
> ...

 

Höchstwahrscheinlich nicht, und wenn doch, dann ist seine Konfiguration fehlerhaft.

Noch zu Zusammenfassung:

nv ist OpenSource-Treiber

keine 3d-Hardwarebeschleunigung

damit kein dri, kein glx

OpenGL läuft mit Software-Rendering

nvidia-driversClosedSource-Treiber

dri darf auch hier nicht im Kernel aktiviert sein

dri darf ebenfalls nicht in der xorg.conf drin stehen (bzw. wird sowieso ignoriert)

der Treiber bingt alles selbst mit, was zur 3D-Beschleunigung benötigt wird.

Wenn du Probleme beim Compilieren andere Pakete haben solltest (z.B. Celestia), dann solltest du während vorm Compilieren dieses Paketes vorübergehend auf die 3D-Treiber von xorg-x11 umschalten (-> eselect) und hinterher wieder auf nvidia.

----------

## manuels

dann kann ich beryl erstmal vergessen.

Mit dem nvidia-Treiber läuft Suspend2Disk nicht und das ist mir wichtiger als Beryl

----------

## Finswimmer

 *manuels wrote:*   

> dann kann ich beryl erstmal vergessen.
> 
> Mit dem nvidia-Treiber läuft Suspend2Disk nicht und das ist mir wichtiger als Beryl

 

Häng dich an mein Thema ran, evtl finden wir eine Lösung.

Denn mir gehts genauso. Ich will auch compiz-fusion haben, aber STD ist wichtiger.

--> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-574587-highlight-.html

----------

